# Fighting over momma...



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

My girls are really coming around. When they are in their cage they still like to hide, but once they are out they love to interact. Today I had Kai-Lan and Dora out together and got some funny pictures. I usually bring them out in their travel case, then put my hand in and let them come to me. This is how that looks. 

I'm not so sure about you Lady...










and 5 minutes later...










Let me up there!










Here's a cute short video of their adventures today...



Also, Dora (the broken black and white) has tan on her belly starting at the navel and going back to the tail. What does that say about her genetically? Does it mean she carries tan?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Your black and white sounds like maybe she's actually a black and tan piebald. I didn't realize the piebald can run to the underbelly on a tan though but someone on here should know for sure. I don't have that much experience with piebalds...trying to get there still. I love marked mice because it's so easy to use their markings to identify them with their own personalities. Putting the mice in a carrier is what I do too. It really worked for me as well.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Beth, what makes you think that either of these is black and tan piebald? I don't see any tan in any of the photos or the video (that doesn't mean they aren't...I just don't see what you are)?

Black and tan piebalds definitely can have the white run onto the belly....I've seen black and tan piebalds that you wouldn't know where tan b/c they are white everywhere the tan would be.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I was just going by what was said since there aren't any pictures. I'm curious to learn more about it so wanted to make a comment. So would the other possibility be a tri then? What else would make a black piebald with tan and white on it's belly not just for this particular mouse but generally speaking?


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

> Also, Dora (the broken black and white) has tan on her belly starting at the navel and going back to the tail.


  from the inormation you have provided then Beth's guess is a valid one


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh I missed that in the original post....LOL My bad (I wasn't the one who posted it though)! Then yes, she is a pied black tan! 

You can also have variegated black and tan or tricolor that can put tan and white on the belly


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

You know? I realized her belly is banded and the tan is on either side of the band. I did a little video so you could see it.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

She's very cool, I'm glad you decided to get her. How is the little creamy one doing?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Creamy is doing okay. She's still really small, but she seems pretty healthy. Erica said her mom was small, so that kind of explained her size. I still have her in a tank with just the smaller satin doe "Sweetie Pie". They are a good couple. They sleep a lot and don't run around as much as the bigger group.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

There's a picture of the belly of a banded black tan texel on The Fun Mouse that looks a lot like the little bit of belly that could be see in the video -


----------

